# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.219) Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК. Конфигур

## dafniya

Доброго времени суток! Подкажите пожалуйста, почему при начислении по показаниям приборов программа суммирует расход по электроэнергии за месяц с расходом по электроэнергии, который был за второй месяц?

----------


## DMLangepas

потому-что формула так забита. Зовите специалиста

----------

